# Best free Bible software



## MichaelNZ

Does anyone know a really good free Bible program? I'm a poor college student so I can't afford Logos or Accordance, both of which are really good. I have e-Sword and theWord, but I'd like something a bit better, if possible.


----------



## Jake

www.biblehub.com has a lot of good free stuff in one website.

For desktop applications, the two main free ones with a lot of packages are e-Sword and then programs based on the open source SWORD framework. Most books and other packages you find will be for one of these too. I'm not sure if you want better in terms of interface or content, but if you're looking for more available content, you can check out one of the SWORD apps. Here is a list of front-ends to SWORD: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_SWORD_Project#Bible_study_front_end_applications I use BibleTime on Linux and it works well.


----------



## Rich Koster

Bible Desktop is a freebie that isn't as convenient to use, as others, but it has plenty of stuff to download.


----------



## KeithW

It is helpful to say what platform you are using.

For a website interface on a desktop/laptop I like the Blue Letter Bible website (https://www.blueletterbible.org/) but I prefer their older interface (http://www.blbclassic.org/). This is the tool I always use. The chief features I like are wildcard searches, Strong's number searches, and that all of the tools are linked together. Tools include lots of translations, the Treasury of Scriptural Knowledge (TSK), interlinear/concordance, lexicon, commentaries.

Blue Letter Bible also has an iPhone app with the same features, just harder to use because of the smaller screen size.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Not free, but inexpensive:

http://www.esvbible.org/
https://lumina.bible.org
http://swordsearcher.com <-- recommended highly! Lots of user add-ins available


----------



## reaganmarsh

Patrick,

How would you compare Sword Searcher to e-Sword? I'm very familiar with e-Sword and the modules look like basically the same titles. Does SS have a better search function? 

Thanks.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

reaganmarsh said:


> Patrick,
> 
> How would you compare Sword Searcher to e-Sword? I'm very familiar with e-Sword and the modules look like basically the same titles. Does SS have a better search function?
> 
> Thanks.


SwordSearcher's search functions are far better that e-Sword. See it in action here:
https://www.swordsearcher.com/video/index.html


----------



## reaganmarsh

Thank you, sir!


----------



## Pilgrim

Although I'm sure it is still an excellent resource, and the integration with SermonAudio is a big plus, I basically gave up on eSword years ago when they introduced a new version and made you download all of the modules again, breaking many user made ones in the process. (I know that some switched to a different program called The Word at that point.) But the biggest factor has been that I've tended to use software less and less as time has gone on. I'm more likely to use sites or mobile apps that have similar material online at this point. This was not a realistic possibility in the dial-up days when e-Sword, Online Bible and similar programs were first introduced. Back then, any Bible software was going to be faster than your internet connection. Sites like Blue Letter Bible have a lot more resources available than they did in the past. 

That being said, e-Sword and similar programs are an excellent way to gain access to public domain resources that the likes of Logos and Olive Tree charge for.

I haven't looked at the software lately, but Wordsearch has a lot of free resources on their website that you traditionally wouldn't expect to find. However, a lot of it isn't going to be explicitly Reformed. I just now logged on and see that I have C. Hodge's Systematic Theology and Warfield's works (10 vols.) Warfield is a nice surprise. Lifeway has consolidated the WS site with the old HCSB Study Bible site, which has helpful language resources and pronunciations of obscure Bible words. (Unless they've really upgraded it, I'm not familiar with e-Sword having the latter feature. I don't think I even have that with Logos, although I've never really put any money into it either.)


----------



## DMcFadden

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick,
> 
> How would you compare Sword Searcher to e-Sword? I'm very familiar with e-Sword and the modules look like basically the same titles. Does SS have a better search function?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> SwordSearcher's search functions are far better that e-Sword. See it in action here:
> https://www.swordsearcher.com/video/index.html
Click to expand...


Patrick, one of my reasons for continuing to use e-Sword along with Logos is that there are SO many resources available for free (literally thousands of them) along with some paid ones at a real bargain (e.g., NICNT is $700 from Word Search and $130 with e-Sword). How many resources are available with SwordSearcher? If it is as full-bodied as you say, it would be nice to give it a try if it has a decent collection of resources.


----------



## John P

Well... I can't really speak so much for downloadable programs, but as far as online resources go, I would have to say that Bible Hub is by far the most advanced. However, Study Light seems to have the most commentaries compared to the other online resources I have seen and used. Study Light also has many other resources, but the other websites really dwarf in comparison to Bible Hub. The only thing is that I would recommend Study Light for commentary use, since that interface seems to work the best for me.

Personally, I recommend learning the original languages if you're willing to spend money on Bible software. I'm currently in a Biblical Languages class at my university, but I definitely plan on learning the languages more in-depth since this course is only a survey of Biblical Greek and Hebrew.


----------



## RTaron

I have tried a few other free ones over the years but keep coming back to http://www.theophilos.com/. It has been out there faithfully upgraded for free since 1997. And our friend who wrote "Songs of Zion" Michael Bushell had is hand in it's development.


----------



## DMcFadden

Patrick, you are sooooo right about the features of SwordSearcher! It outpaces any of the free software and several of the commercial products. I wish that there were more options for translations and more modules (beyond fundamental Baptist) available. Some of the features are quite simply amazing!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

I agree, Dennis. The author used some assembly language to speed up search functions.

I have the NASB, ESV, NET, NKJV installed in addition to the default translations.

NET: https://store.bible.org/store/product/269
NASB: http://www.lockman.org/software/swordsearcher.php

I sent you an email via the PB contact by email function for more information.

Modules can be created for just about anything using the SS Forge tool: http://www.swordsearcher.com/forge/

Alternatively, using SwordSearcher's built in user commentary and book creation functions may just do the trick for most needs, especially when jsut copying and pasting from other materials you want to include within SwordSearcher.


----------



## gkterry

holybible.com

The Reformation Heritage Study Bible. Free if you have bought a print copy or $15 otherwise.


----------



## MichaelNZ

gkterry said:


> holybible.com
> 
> The Reformation Heritage Study Bible. Free if you have bought a print copy or $15 otherwise.



I just received my copy of the Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible this week but I haven't checked out the online service yet. Does it have original language tools (Strong's etc)?


----------



## Beezer

I just purchased SwordSearcher after reading the comments here and have been using it for the past two hours.

What an amazing resource!


----------



## gkterry

The online version of the RHKJV Study Bible does not contain any language tools. It is an exact online reproduction of the content in the print Bible. Still very handy and quite nice to have, though.


----------

